# just took my aptitude test 10 days ago



## rayelectric721

from the ny area, this was my second attempt over the past 3 years, first time i just went in there without any studying and of course received a low score.....but after getting a year and a halfs worth of expierence i applied again and took the test...i studied for 2 and a half weeks straight...a few hours at night and i feel very confident this time...


im only worried though because in both the algebra and reading sections i skipped 3 questions each


----------



## bobelectric

As Slip Mahoney once said,"I don't like your aptitude." (The Bowery Boys).


----------



## Dtothej

If I remember right they only grade you on what you finished. If you only finish 30 problems out of 35 they only grade your 30 and drop the other five. I could be wrong but I think the reasoning is they would rather see someone do the work right then finish everything in one go. I didnt finish like the last 10 math problems and i still got a 8/10 score.


----------



## rayelectric721

passed, interview coming up!


----------



## sopranocaponyc

where are you in the NY area,i will be taking the local 3 ibew(NYC) test soon what exactly was on the test,besides math,reading.and what did you study


----------



## rayelectric721

just got back from my interview..i decided to go with a suit and tie...IMHO i believe the interview went great, i got them laughing on a few jokes and what not, i think they liked me so overrall im pleased, i just haveto wait and see now.


----------



## dmwbx19

*hey*

can any one kindly fill me in on the material thats on the exam.... ill highly appreciate it thank you


----------



## LGLS

The exam is not really something you can study for. There are no electrical or trade specific questions, it's just a general mechanical skills and aptitude test. The BEST thing you can do is LISTEN to the instructions and FOLLOW them.


----------



## rickm3242

im taking my test tomorrow and i was wondering what is on there what should i review i havent been in school in 4 years so my match is is very rusty what should i review so i dont bomb this test


----------



## sopranocaponyc

rickm3242 said:


> I'm taking my test tomorrow and i was wondering what is on there what should i review i haven't been in school in 4 years so my match is is very rusty what should i review so i dont bomb this test


 
Brush up on your math. I am taking My test for local 3 elec May 18th(are you taking a local 3 test). 

2 weeks ago I picked up a book from Barnes and noble Barons "Mechanical aptitude and Spatial Relations test" 2nd edition it was about $20. So far its really helping me understand the basics. you wanna study "general Mechanical understanding", gears", Pulleys" Hole Punching", among other things. 
let us know how your test went and good luck.


----------



## pigskin129

*May 18 aptitude test local 3*

hey soprano. are you taking the test on the 18th in flushing im so confused on what to study. i have the asvab book and thats what ive been studying. do we have to study anything else other than basic math and reading? ive been hearing that we need to know about shapes and mechanical problems.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

pigskin129 said:


> hey soprano. are you taking the test on the 18th in flushing im so confused on what to study. i have the asvab book and thats what ive been studying. do we have to study anything else other than basic math and reading? ive been hearing that we need to know about shapes and mechanical problems.


 
yes I am, are you too.

"2 weeks ago I picked up a book from Barnes and noble Barons "Mechanical aptitude and Spatial Relations test" 2nd edition it was about $20. So far its really helping me understand the basics. you wanna study "general Mechanical understanding", gears", Pulleys" Hole Punching", among other things. 
let us know how your test went and good luck. "


----------



## pigskin129

*aptitude test*

yeah im taking it on the 18th in flushing at 10am. i got the mechanical and spatial relations book. hopefully that plus the asvab book will pass me


----------



## sopranocaponyc

pigskin129 said:


> yeah I'm taking it on the 18th in flushing at 10am. i got the mechanical and spatial relations book. hopefully that plus the asvab book will pass me


 
so what did you think off the test today. There was 170 total ?'s. 1st part was 52 math,reading,some electric theory,computer stuff, and some other stuff. I hate math, the 1st part i thought was easy, then it got a bit tougher,and i just had to take my time. there was no time limit. also they weren't allowing cell phones,bags in room you had to check it in,and you had to show your ID like 3 times and they took your picture.

So i wonder if there was 170?'s what would be a passing grade. If i remember right the interview was 30 points, so that leaves the test I think you have to get a 40% out of 70% right but what Number right would u need with 170?'s and do they mark the whole test or by parts. 

also there was no shape folding, no gears,Pullies,and other stuff that i studied from that mechanical and spatial relations book.


----------



## rayelectric721

after months of waiting, finally got the call today that i am a UNION electrician...i haveto go this wednesday to the hall and fill out all my paperwork and get fitted for my boots etc...dream come true.....


----------



## sopranocaponyc

rayelectric721 said:


> after months of waiting, finally got the call today that i am a UNION electrician...i haveto go this wednesday to the hall and fill out all my paperwork and get fitted for my boots etc...dream come true.....


 
Congrats, What Local are you. Are you in Nyc. i took My test for local 3 Nyc may 18th, Now have to wait to get the letter that I passed.


----------



## rayelectric721

Local 25...representing Long Island.(nassau,suffolk counties)


----------



## wirenutwannabe

rayelectric721 what are inside wireman, outside lineman or what


----------



## wirenutwannabe

what are you an inside wireman or outside lineman or what


----------



## rayelectric721

inside wireman


----------



## s0me0ne31187

I havent done any kind of algebra in 5 years and passed the test without studying unless you're just ******** you'll pass


----------



## carri

*hi*



rayelectric721 said:


> passed, interview coming up!


How did you pass the test. what did you study? please tell.


----------



## Benavides

Can u tell me what to expect in the interview like questions or stuff any tips will help me out thanks.


----------



## Shockdoc

Take the Nassau County PD aptitude test, they'll have you matching round and square pegs in the appropriate openings.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

I know this is an Old Thread. I took the test in may 09 and had my Interview in July 09 for Local 3 IBEW NYC. I just called today to see what's up. After looking up my name and social(last 4) she said people are Ranked. I know there is probably a long wait. She did say you will get a letter this week and her words were "follow the directions of the letter" what could that mean. could it mean I got in and not to quit my job until they call me and could it be info for the physical and drug test etc.

I was in local 3 about 10 years ago and I screwed it up the 1st time. I remember getting my letter right after 9-11-11 and it stating not to quit your job, we will contact your further for physical etc etc. I started school Jan 02 and started work June 02.

I can wait 6 months or so as long as I know I got in. any ideas!


----------



## n9salazar

rayelectric721 said:


> from the ny area, this was my second attempt over the past 3 years, first time i just went in there without any studying and of course received a low score.....but after getting a year and a halfs worth of expierence i applied again and took the test...i studied for 2 and a half weeks straight...a few hours at night and i feel very confident this time...
> 
> 
> im only worried though because in both the algebra and reading sections i skipped 3 questions each


bro im on the list to be called to enter the program.how did you study.i can really use your help as i have no clue and have not touch math in years.


----------



## jza

You know you guys could apply to an open shop and have a job tomorrow.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

n9salazar said:


> bro im on the list to be called to enter the program.how did you study.i can really use your help as i have no clue and have not touch math in years.


When did you get a letter from LU3 saying you've been accepted. did you get a 1st letter in November asking if you were still interested etc.


----------



## n9salazar

sopranocaponyc said:


> When did you get a letter from LU3 saying you've been accepted. did you get a 1st letter in November asking if you were still interested etc.



i got the letter saying they have me on the list to be called n that in the mean time i should get all my paperwork in order .hs diploma.1yr of algbra or basic math etc.
im waiting for the second letter which is to present this paperwork and then the aptitude tesf comes later.is this correct or im way off lol


----------



## sopranocaponyc

n9salazar said:


> i got the letter saying they have me on the list to be called n that in the mean time i should get all my paperwork in order .hs diploma.1yr of algbra or basic math etc.
> im waiting for the second letter which is to present this paperwork and then the aptitude tesf comes later.is this correct or im way off lol


 
Oh you are a whiles away, you haven't even taken the test, had the interview. They are still calling people from the last test in 09.


----------



## n9salazar

sopranocaponyc said:


> Oh you are a whiles away, you haven't even taken the test, had the interview. They are still calling people from the last test in 09.


wow 09 this is barbaric.damn ill be retire by the time they call me **** me


----------



## carri

local 1268 says hi.


----------



## carri

1268 is still waiting to take this electrical trades test.


----------

